# got my first smallies



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

well I was going for steelhead but at least I didnt get skunked. caught them on big minnows


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats. Nice ones.
smallies can be suckers for live bait.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I NEVER can get them to bite live bait LOL...no joke...heddon torpedo has caught 99% of my river smallies. and best thing about that lure is it never gets snagged


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Did you catch him at the Rock ? I caught my biggest smallie there a few yrs ago about 5 1/2 lbs


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ya it was the rock...pretty far upstream too


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Very Nice...Congrats


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats on your first


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

so you know those were the first of 2010 LOL


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice Smallies!!! I love to target them on a flyrod at the end of spring and all summer. I thought I hooked into a smallie the other day and here it was a 12 inch Steelhead or I guess being so small it be a rainbow trout? fought just like a smallie jumping and everything!


----------

